# Isnt This Illegal?



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

Uber Eats sends you to a restaurant to pick up food and on getting there, you discover you can't pick up the food for one of the following reasons:
1) Restaurant is closed. 
2) Order has already been picked up
3) Restaurant can't fufuil the order or doesn't have the order.

Normally you get paid a $3 compensation ( DoorDash gives you half of the value)

I call Uber Support to have the order canceled and get the $3 compensation. Then they tell me , unfortunately I have had too many miscellaneous payments of recent, so there can be no compensation at this time.

This has happened 3 times in the last 2 weeks.
And my head is spinning, Uber picks the Restaurants to send us to; so how is it my fault if they are so incompetent and dis organized that they keep sending drivers to closed Restaurants or allocating the same order to 2 or more different drivers?

Who pays for my gas and time?

Is this allowed under law?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HoratioCaine said:


> Who pays for my gas and time?


You do.


HoratioCaine said:


> Is this allowed under law?


Theoretically, yes. Uber is not personally responsible for local restaurant closures, etc. As an independent contractor, you need to study your market and figure out restaurants operating times in your market, and which restaurants are unreliable, incompetent, or money-losers. By your own admission you stated that you've been labeled a recipient of _"too many miscellaneous payments of recent,"_ which tells me you're doing a crappy job of sorting out which deliveries to accept or deny.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HoratioCaine said:


> my head is spinning


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You do.
> 
> Theoretically, yes. Uber is not personally responsible for local restaurant closures, etc. As an independent contractor, you need to study your market and figure out restaurants operating times in your market, and which restaurants are unreliable, incompetent, or money-losers. By your own admission you stated that you've been labeled a recipient of _"too many miscellaneous payments of recent,"_ which tells me you're doing a crappy job of sorting out which deliveries to accept or deny.


Thanks for your reply, it seems you don't do Uber Eats. The question of Doing a crappy job doesn't even arise.

I know when restaurants close and wouldn't go there if an order came for such a place.

3 Examples:

1)McDonald's on Hennepin and Lake in Minneapolis is open 24 hours and doesn't close. I took an order for there last week, they were closed without warning. 
2) TGi Fridays, **** Rapids: Tonight, I get there order already picked up.

3) Perkins Restaurant: I get there, and sorry they say, they are out of the food item. 

No, these are not incidents based on a driver's incompetence or lack of knowledge.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HoratioCaine said:


> it seems you don't do Uber Eats. The question of Doing a crappy job doesn't even arise.


Uber Eats *IS *a crappy job.  You're correct, I don't do it.


HoratioCaine said:


> I know when restaurants close and wouldn't go there if an order came for such a place. 3 Examples: 1)McDonald's on Hennepin and Lake in Minneapolis is open 24 hours and doesn't close. I took an order for there last week, they were closed without warning. 2) TGi Fridays, **** Rapids: Tonight, I get there order already picked up. 3) Perkins Restaurant: I get there, and sorry they say, they are out of the food item. No, these are not incidents based on a driver's incompetence or lack of knowledge.


Like I said in my previous post: _"figure out...which restaurants are *unreliable, incompetent, or money-losers.*"_
Don't deal with flakes. If restaurants can't keep their shit together then you need to kick these f*ers to the curb each time they appear on your radar again.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They don't want to pay anyone. For $3 obviously they weren't offering you anything to begin with.

I lived north Minneapolis when it was nice, 1990's. Dont know if it still is, but $3 orders are not.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You do.
> 
> Theoretically, yes. Uber is not personally responsible for local restaurant closures, etc. As an independent contractor, you need to study your market and figure out restaurants operating times in your market, and which restaurants are unreliable, incompetent, or money-losers. By your own admission you stated that you've been labeled a recipient of _"too many miscellaneous payments of recent,"_ which tells me you're doing a crappy job of sorting out which deliveries to accept or deny.


Bro I love you but DAMN......you are definitely UP.nets diswelcoming/community Dhead around here.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

In the Gig Economy business the driver is always to blame for everything.


HoratioCaine said:


> Uber Eats sends you to a restaurant to pick up food and on getting there, you discover you can't pick up the food for one of the following reasons:
> 1) Restaurant is closed.
> 2) Order has already been picked up
> 3) Restaurant can't fufuil the order or doesn't have the order.
> ...


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

HoratioCaine said:


> Thanks for your reply, it seems you don't do Uber Eats. The question of Doing a crappy job doesn't even arise.
> 
> I know when restaurants close and wouldn't go there if an order came for such a place.
> 
> ...


Don’t mind Guber he’s mean to everyone and he doesn’t do it to be mean he just want you to be the best possible version of yourself.

Make sure to follow up with this thread and let us know if you are the best you yet. Doesn’t necessarily have to be today or tomorrow or next week but perhaps one day.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, it is illegal.
It is a violation of section 147 of the Food Code.
Punishable by 80 hours of community service working for Door Dash, for first offense.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Unfortunately since you’re an IC, Uber can and will do what they can to screw you over.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber Eats *IS *a crappy job.  You're correct, I don't do it.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post: _"figure out...which restaurants are *unreliable, incompetent, or money-losers.*"_
> Don't deal with flakes. If restaurants can't keep their shit together then you need to kick these f*ers to the curb each time they appear on your radar again.


“I don’t do delivery, but this is how YOU should..” 😂


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

HoratioCaine said:


> Is this allowed under law?


No, it is not. The law of tort (a tort is a civil wrong carried out by one party against another that causes the other person to suffer a loss) gives remedy to the person who suffered the loss.

However, obviously the law doesn't matter too much for such small amounts. Nobody is going to take Uber to court over three bucks. Uber knows this, which is why they play these games with drivers and why these "micro-takes" from drivers' money are so common.

The mistake that many drivers make is to assume that a concept of fairness and fair play exists in the interaction between Uber and driver, and to then be surprised when Uber rips them off. On page 1 of the as-yet fictitious Uber driver manual would be the statement of fact that payment for all work done for Uber is _not_ guaranteed, and that drivers should accept that they will often have to fight hard with Uber's Support function (sic) in order to be made whole.


----------



## woggy9 (6 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> No, it is not. The law of tort (a tort is a civil wrong carried out by one party against another that causes the other person to suffer a loss) gives remedy to the person who suffered the loss.
> 
> However, obviously the law doesn't matter too much for such small amounts. Nobody is going to take Uber to court over three bucks. Uber knows this, which is why they play these games with drivers and why these "micro-takes" from drivers' money are so common.
> 
> The mistake that many drivers make is to assume that a concept of fairness and fair play exists in the interaction between Uber and driver, and to then be surprised when Uber rips them off. On page 1 of the as-yet fictitious Uber driver manual would be the statement of fact that payment for all work done for Uber is _not_ guaranteed, and that drivers should accept that they will often have to fight hard with Uber's Support function (sic) in order to be made whole.


basically some people say it's just a scam and we're slaves that work for someone else to make money to enable someone else to be lazy while we destroy our cars and risk our lives

probably a waste of time but so many get trapped or don't realize it. 

you either have to be smart about it like that dude was saying or you're not gonna make it and not gonna last but there will be a dozen who haven't realized this yet to replace you when you realize that a normal job doesn't take gas and vehicle depreciation out of you or that you can just start your own company that isn't operating as an IC for what some say might be a scam like uber


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> drivers should accept that they will often have to fight hard with Uber's Support function (sic) in order to be made whole.


And Unto Them Children were born; And they were called:

Shuffle and Ghost


----------



## dootyduu (5 mo ago)

yes, they deFRAUDed you into providing free labor which is the definition of human trafficking

when a company lies its considered FRAUD under the law

but they are bribing everyone wih the cash flow from wage theft and human trafficking so no one really cares

uber on

Labor trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, *fraud*, or *coercion*.


Labor trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, *fraud* or *coercion* as it occurs in the United States.

*Coercion* (/ k oʊ ˈ ɜːr ʒ ən,-ʃ ən /) is compelling a party to act in an involuntary manner by use of *threats*, including threats of force. It involves a set of forceful actions which violate the free will of an individual in order to induce a desired response

Threatening your account status is a threat


fraud

frôd
*noun*

A deception practiced in order to induce another to give up possession of property or surrender a right.
A piece of trickery; a trick.
One that defrauds; a cheat.
The meaning of *FRAUD* is deceit, trickery; specifically : intentional perversion of truth in order to induce another to part with something of value or to surrender a legal right

purposefully degrading map info and hiding trip details is FRAUD

Independent Contractors and all HUMANS for that matter have the righ to do due dilligence on contracts(ride requests) before being bound by them and cant be punished or threatened fro refusing, cancelling, or ignoring rides thats dont pay a legal wage or require free labor

90+% of request are fraud, coercion, and human labor trafficking
labor cant choose or agree to work for free or illegal wages

the 13th amendment
article 23 of international human rights
and basic labor laws should protect you from these apps blatant fraud but no one cares

50,000 new drivers are hired every month to replace the 49,000 who failed the designed human ponzi last month

in a large market thats about 100 new drivers everyday in a city to replace the 96 who failed the previous day


----------

